# Rufus Wainwright's Latest Albums: Unfollow the Rules



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

His best and latest album. The beginning of a new more mature era. His voice has grown strong and victorious! It's a masterpiece! GENIUS!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> His best and latest album. The beginning of a new more mature era. His voice has grown strong and victorious! It's a masterpiece! GENIUS!


I am a big fan, so before a definite judgment I spin it later.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

I'll reach for an Elton John album before Rufus.


----------

